# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Australian Party

## Kaevex

[yt]qm61svN4U5g[/yt]

that reporter got pwned  :Big Grin:

----------


## Simey

Omg, hillarious!
"Why are your glasses famous?"
"I don't know, everyone likes them"

"What are you going to say to other kids making parties when their parents are on holiday?"
"Get me to do it for you."

OMG!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tsincaat

The reporter was a bitch, acting very hostile and condescending towards him, which someone whose job is to interview, shouldn't be doing.

But then the kid was an idiot too.

wow bot

----------


## Phase228

wrong section it belongs in the Video & Showoff Discussion

----------


## Hellson

"I suggest you go away and have a good long hard look at yourself"
"I have, Everyone has. They love it"
LOLOLOL she got OWNED
Man I'm from Australia but that is classic, haven't seen that report before  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

